# Muốn con khỏe mạnh mẹ nên chọn sữa công thức như thế nào?



## kim ngân (15/10/19)

Khó khăn nhất trong việc chăm con của các mẹ đó là nguồn thức ăn của bé, vì ai cũng biết sữa mẹ luôn là nguồn thức ăn tốt nhất cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ. Nhưng có nhiều trường hợp mẹ không có đủ sữa hay không có sữa thì chắc chắn sữa công thức lại là nguồn thức ăn chính của bé, so với sữa mẹ thì sữa công thức thường nóng hơn và dễ làm cho bé bị táo bón. Vậy làm sao để tránh trường hợp bé vẫn uống sữa công thức nhưng không bị bón? và làm sao để chọn sữa mát cho bé để không bị táo bón.

*Tìm hiểu về sữa công thức*
Sữa công thức hay còn gọi là sữa bột, được sản xuất làm thức ăn cho trẻ dưới 12 tháng tuổi. Sữa có thành phần mô phỏng theo công thức hóa học y hệt sữa mẹ và có thể dùng thay thế hoàn toàn sữa mẹ.

Chính vì điều đó, loại sữa này cũng có khả năng như sữa mẹ trong việc giúp trẻ phát triển thể chất sự tăng trưởng chiều cao, cân nặng, trí não, hệ miễn dịch,... Có rất nhiều thương hiệu sữa cho trẻ sơ sinh nhưng nhìn chung tất cả các hãng sữa đều phải tuân thủ theo công thức và quy định theo tổ chức quản lý thực phẩm.

Sữa theo công thức dành cho trẻ sơ sinh phải được sản xuất, với điều kiện vô trùng và nghiên cứu điều chế giống hệt sữa mẹ thông qua việc kết hợp dưỡng chất như (protein có trong động vật lẫn thực vật), đường, chất béo, các vitamin khoáng chất cần thiết.

Điều làm nên sự khác biệt trong các loại sữa cho trẻ sơ sinh chính là tỷ lệ, hàm lượng các thành phần và một số chất bổ sung thêm chất xơ, các thành phần lợi khuẩn, AHA, ARA, DHA...

Ngày nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều loại sữa công thức từ các thương hiệu khác nhau, làm cho các bậc cha mẹ đau đầu vì không bít loại nào hợp với cơ thể của bé. Vậy làm sao để biết được sữa công thức thương hiệu nào được các mẹ quan tâm, thì sau đây sẽ là những thương hiệu có trên thị trường được ưa chuộng.




*Các loại sữa được quan tâm nhiều*

*Sữa Meiji*: sữa Meiji là thương hiệu được chọn sữa công thức tốt nhất của Nhật Bản, sữa Meiji có hai dòng sản phẩm chính là Meiji 0 dành cho trẻ từ 0-1 tuổi và Meiji 9 dành cho trẻ có độ tuổi từ 1 đến 3 tuổi với hai kiểu đóng gói là sữa bột đóng hộp thiếc theo truyền thống và sữa cô đặc dạng thanh. Sữa cho trẻ sơ sinh thường có vị nhạt, dễ uống, không ngậy ngán và rất giống sữa mẹ, nên bé sẽ dễ dàng chấp nhận hơn. Bên cạnh đó loại sữa này mát không gây táo bón cho trẻ.
*Sữa Morinaga: *không chỉ nổi tiếng trên thị trường với dòng sản phẩm dành cho bà bầu, mà Moorinaga còn cung cấp các sản phẩm dành riêng cho trẻ sơ sinh với nhiều ưu điểm.
- Ưu điểm: đây là sữa chứa chất xơ phù hợp với bé bị táo bón, ngoài ra trong sữa còn chứa nhiều dưỡng chất mô phỏng như sữa mẹ giúp trẻ phát triển toàn diện

- Nhược điểm: cũng giống như sữa Nhật khác, Morinaga từ 0-6 tuổi không dành cho những bà mẹ muốn phát triển cân nặng.

*Sữa Wakodo: *Sữa Wakodo có hệ tăng cường miễn dịch và hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ như: Lactoferrin trong sữa tăng hiệu quả kháng khuẩn đối với các loại vi khuẩn gây bệnh, bên cạnh đó Lactoferrin còn có nhiều chức năng khác như kiểm soát sự hấp thụ sắt, điều hòa miễn nhiễm, hoạt động tăng sinh tế bào...Sữa Wakodo dễ dàng hòa tan hơn so với các sữa bột công thức khác, mùi vị của sữa cũng thơm ngon hơn làm kích thích vị giác của trẻ. Sữa bột Wakodo có vị nhạt, man mát như sữa mẹ đặc biệt trong sữa hạn chế chất oxy hóa hơn nữa trong sữa không có chất chứa đường và chất tạo mùi.
*Lượng sữa công thức cần thiết mỗi ngày cho bé*
Giống như những bé được nuôi bằng sữa mẹ thì những trẻ sơ sinh dùng sữa công thức cũng cần được ăn theo nhu cầu của bé, chỉ nên cho bé ăn khi đói và dừng khi thấy bé có dấu hiệu no không ép trẻ uống quá no. Việc này sẽ giúp mẹ kiểm soát được trọng lượng của trẻ trong tương lai dễ dàng hơn.

Sau khi sinh ra, trẻ sơ sinh thường có xu hướng ngủ rất nhiều. Đặc biệt là trong vài giờ đầu mới sinh, trẻ uống rất ít sữa, chỉ từ 30 – 550ml mỗi ngày và thường xuyên ngủ. Tuy nhiên lượng sữa này bé không uống trong 1 lần mà chia ra thành nhiều thời điểm khác nhau. Để hạn chế nguy cơ suy sinh dưỡng và mất nước, cứ sau mỗi 3 giờ mẹ nên đánh thức bé dậy và cho bé uống một chút sữa.

Trong một năm đầu đời, bạn nên cho bé ăn theo nhu cầu của bé một cách chu đáo để đặt nền móng cho cho sự phát triển khỏe mạnh sau này. Ngoài 1 tuổi, bạn có thể thêm dần các thực phẩm ăn dặm vào bữa ăn của bé để cung cấp thêm các chất dinh dưỡng khác phù hợp hơn với bé.

*Dấu hiệu nhận biết bé nhà bạn có hấp thu sữa công thức*
Nhận biết bé không được cung cấp đủ nhu cầu về sữa:

Tỷ lệ tăng cân chậm hơn bình thường.
Lượng nước tiểu của bé ít đi.
Da bé nhăn nheo.
Bé khóc liên tục
Dấu hiệu bé được cho ăn quá no, quá nhu cầu cần thiết:

Bé khóc nhiều hoặc nôn trớ sau khi ăn
Bé có cảm giác đau bụng sau khi ăn
Bé tăng cân nhanh quá mức
Lượng sữa công thức cần thiết mỗi ngày cho bé là rất quan trọng, mẹ cần nên chú ý cách pha sữa không pha quá đặc hay quá lỏng. Cần pha sữa theo đúng hướng dẫn để cho bé được phát triển toàn diện, và tránh gây ra tình trạng táo bón cho trẻ các mẹ nhé.


----------



## Sao Mai (24/2/20)

trong 6 thang dau nen cho bé bú hoàn toàn sữa mẹ để đảm bảo đầy đủ kháng thể cho bé. nếu ra ít sữa hoặc bị tắc sữa nên kích sữa. minh được mọi người mách gọi đến số 0946530809 chữa rất hiệu quả và uy tín


----------



## nguyễn văn tâm (28/2/20)

mình thấy sữa mẹ là tốt nhất, uống xong rồi cho ăn dặm là được


----------



## Nguyen Huyen (10/6/20)

Bài viết rất hữu ích, các bạn tham khảo thêm để lựa chọn cho mình loại sữa công thức tốt nhất tại đây nhé.


----------

